# Sausage, spinach, mushroom and pesto pasta



## Chopstix (Sep 6, 2006)

I made this last night using stuff I found in the fridge, it was so good I thought I'll share:

Ingredients:

Smoked sausages (sliced)
fresh spinach (stems removed)
some chopped onions
a few tomatoes (deseeded and chopped roughly)
fresh shitake mushrooms (sliced)
Pesto sauce
Heavy cream
Pasta 

1. Boil pasta.  
2. Separately, saute onion in olive oil.  When translucent add sausages.  When browned, add mushrooms.  Add S&P. mushrooms have sweated, add tomatoes and cream.  Cover 5 minutes to reduce.  Throw in spinach and turn off heat when wilted.  Check seasoning.  
3. Add cooked pasta.  Mix in pesto sauce.  (Sprinkle some parmesan if you like.)


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 6, 2006)

Sounds good. I think it would be really good with Italian sausage that you cooked (link) and then sliced.  Or even browned but in big chunks.  Thanks.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 6, 2006)

Cosmic connection.  Last night  I made a dish using whole wheat penne with pesto (fresh made) and  added sliced sauteed andouille sausage, crimini mushrooms, shallots, spinach and shrimp.  the liquid from the veggies added to the somewhat moist penne helped sauce the whole dish beautifully.  WHat a great blend of flavors.  It went over real well, and I was just using up stuff on hand.  Glad yours worked well too.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 6, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> Cosmic connection. Last night I made a dish using whole wheat penne with pesto (fresh made) and added sliced sauteed andouille sausage, crimini mushrooms, shallots, spinach and shrimp. the liquid from the veggies added to the somewhat moist penne helped sauce the whole dish beautifully. WHat a great blend of flavors. It went over real well, and I was just using up stuff on hand. Glad yours worked well too.


 
Cosmic indeed!  Yes, it was a great blend of flavors!  I'd make it again and again! Say, what did you have the previous night... ? Hee hee


----------



## kadesma (Sep 6, 2006)

_Chopstix,_
_been trying to get a minute all day to reply..Your pasta recipe is making me hungry and we just had dinner. Thank you, this is one to try very soon. I love spinach and look for ways to add it into anything I can._

_kadesma _


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi kadesma!  While enjoying this dish, it struck me that the wilted spinach looked great with the pesto specks in the pasta.  

I normally just have pasta and plain pesto.  So next time, I'll add spinach to it!  Makes it chunkier and more healthful!  You can even add a few diced tomatoes for garnish...  What a perfect vegetarian dish!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 6, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Hi kadesma! While enjoying this dish, it struck me that the wilted spinach looked great with the pesto specks in the pasta.
> 
> I normally just have pasta and plain pesto. So next time, I'll add spinach to it! Makes it chunkier and more healthful! You can even add a few diced tomatoes for garnish... What a perfect vegetarian dish!


That would be great the spinach and pesto together. I always have a bowl of chopped tomatoes when we have pesto. Something my grandmother always did when I was a child. The two just seem to belong together.

kadesma


----------

